# Starting a business



## JoBaker (Apr 21, 2015)

Hello everyone, I am planning to start a cleaning service in Ontario. I have bought a plot for the office and have started looking for employees. The business has to be registered now and I have arranged a professional incorporation ( Ontario Business Central ) for getting the paperworks done and for online registration of the business. I want to know how many people here actually use maid cleaning services. Just consider this as a little survey. And if posiible also include your location. Thanks


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Plenty of these services already exist.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Way too expensive! In my home country most of my colleagues had a maid, here, none of my colleagues has one. Even the people with $150,000 family income that I know don't have a maid.
I know someone who will use them 1 time a year, for spring cleaning.


----------



## CanuckGirl (Dec 17, 2012)

For people I knew in Canada who had cleaning ladies (sorry, but it was always ladies), it was usually every two weeks for 2 hours (team of 2) or 4 hours for 1 person.

In France it is fairly common but one gets a write-off tax wise for 50% of the charge so it is easier for people to hire them.


----------

